# Looking to Buy Hitch Cargo Carrier



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking for an aluminum hitch cargo carrier under 60". Im in the stark county area. Pm me if you have one reasonably priced. 

Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Harbor freight


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I see aluminum ones are $99 at harbor freight


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> Harbor freight


GMTA


----------

